# Files edited in Photoshop won't automatically save back in Lightroom now that I am using an NAS



## FelixFeely (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi All, 

I'm using Lightroom CC on a macbook. I have just bought an NAS and have started working with my catalogues on my mac and my captured files on my NAS.

However now when I export a file from Lightroom to edit in Photoshop it does not automatically register back in the Lightroom catalogue once  saved.

After saving the Lightroom catalogue it registers that a new file is there, however the thumbnail area is grey instead of displaying the thumb and there is an exclamation mark indicating that the file cannot be found. 
Also the file name on this empty square registers the name with reference to the drive E.g. DriveName/FolderName/FolderName/FileName.psd
Before I used an NAS it would have simply saved as FileName.psd

Any help much appreciated, J.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 7, 2018)

I've seen this happening with somebody who imported scanned files into Lightroom, and named them something like 'Scan/2018/06/07/'. On the Macintosh, that is an entirely valid filename. But Lightroom uses slashes as folder separators, so Lightroom reads this as a file called '07' in a folder hierarchy 'Scan/2018/06'. The result is that the file goes missing the moment it is imported and so Lightroom can't generate a thumbnail and shows a question mark.

This looks similar, but with the path as something that is now read as part of the name.


----------



## FelixFeely (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks for the post Johan.This might a different issue though.
My files are stored on my NAS so the path to them is:
NAS/Folder1/Folder2/Filename.psd
However the file name is simply Filename.psd (the file name is just letters, numbers and underscores)

For some reason Lightroom now displays this entire path when it labels it and can't find the file.

Perviously when I was working from an external drive the path was:
ExternalDrive/Folder1/Folder2/Filename.psd
however Lightroom labelled it as simply
Filename.psd
Lightroom now labelling the entire path is peculiar to me and perhaps related to why it can no longer find the file once saved in Lightroom.
However I believe it is a symptom or signifier of the problem not the problem itself because the filenames are very simple.
Again many thanks. J.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 7, 2018)

That’s what I was saying. It looks like Lightroom somehow sees the entire path as the file name, and consequntly it can’t find the file.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 7, 2018)

Another issue might be the file system used on the NAS drive. Legal names in MacOS may not be legal in that file system. What is the actual name of the file in question?


----------



## FelixFeely (Jun 8, 2018)

clee01l said:


> Another issue might be the file system used on the NAS drive. Legal names in MacOS may not be legal in that file system. What is the actual name of the file in question?



Thanks Cletus,
the file name is Australia_2018_0156-Edit.psd


----------



## FelixFeely (Jun 8, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> That’s what I was saying. It looks like Lightroom somehow sees the entire path as the file name, and consequntly it can’t find the file.


Ah apologies Johan, I misunderstood. 
So I need to find a way to allow Lightroom to only read the filename from an NAS.


----------



## Gnits (Jun 8, 2018)

See if the Sync folder option works.  Not perfect but might be a workaround.


----------

